# Fear of clowns



## jcambece (May 8, 2006)

a movie not to see
http://imdb.com/title/tt0362636/
IF you see it in a store steal it and burn it...every copy of it...this movie is so bad 

Cambece


----------



## TxBuilder (May 8, 2006)

Rated 3.6. That's awful.

Killer Klownz From Outer Space was a classic clown movie I enjoy watching. It's cheesy as wlel.


----------



## milehigh_woodcrafter (May 11, 2006)

TxBuilder said:
			
		

> Rated 3.6. That's awful.
> 
> Killer Klownz From Outer Space was a classic clown movie I enjoy watching. It's cheesy as wlel.



ditto, i agree whole heartedly.  this movie can only be seen on the usa network on a sunday afternoon.


----------

